# Bicep training and getting sore near the elbow



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2006)

I saw a mention in another thread about getting sore from working biceps where the biceps meets the side of the elbow.  The responce was that the tendon was sore (?)

All my life, this section has always gotten sore from bicep training.  Ive felt teh bicep itself pretty sore before, but its not as constant as getting that one part sore.  Shit, I dont know if the part where the muscle meets the shoulder has ever been sore!

I want to know what I could be doing wrong.  I am pretty strict with form now too.  Keeping elbows at my sides during BB curls, never swinging ANY wieght, keeping my shoulders back during preacher curls, etc.  I even do drop sets, negatives, no partials though.  I cant see how I could go wrong, but maybe I am missing something ver obvious?

I know that one part ALWAYS gets sore from hammer curls, but Id kinda expect that.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 11, 2006)

to tell you the truth. for the first time I got sore at the elbow. on my left arms, then the next week which is now, my right one is doing it. I go very heavy in curling. But other than that I am not sure. i worked mine on monday and they still hurt.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Perhaps it is your brachialis that is getting sore?  You're sure it's soreness and not pain?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Perhaps it is your brachialis that is getting sore?  You're sure it's soreness and not pain?




Yea its the sore pain.  And yea its those muscles that get sore basically.  I mean, especially after hammers.  Just sucks that those get sore more so than the BICEPS.  How the FUCK.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jan 13, 2006)

Same thing happens to me mate. It's on the underside, right up to the inner elbow. I get sore when doing concentration curls. It boils down to form and weight


----------

